# Other Hobbies



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

Ok folks, so what do we all do when we aren't spending all our free time and cash on out TT's ?
Personally I seem to have far too many hobbies, as well as the cars I have been building radio control stuff since I was about 12. Off road buggies, big rigs, tanks, aircraft and helicopters , love em all , great fun building them and running them. Personally I stay away from the ready to run ones, I like building them, that way I know how to fix them when I break them !

Guitars, I've been known to mangle a song or two from time to time, total Metal head [smiley=dude.gif] All my guitars are Gibson style, I don't seem to do Fender.

Airsoft, got into this a year or so ago after a friend and band mate had been badgering me for ages to have a go. For those not familiar with it, it's a bit like paintball's evil twin. The guns we use look extremely real and fire small 'plastic' pellets. Unlike paintball the pellets don't mark when they hit, so it relies on an honour system to shout when you are hit. Basically it's a bunch of loonies running around the woods playing dress up with toy guns  Bit like the models I thoroughly enjoy working on the guns, maintaining and upgrading them is half the fun for me.

So come on guys , what do you all get up to when not TTing ?

Nick


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

With 3 cars of my own the Misses and daughter car to look after I done have time for anything else


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Apart from a wife an two kids(5+3)I like to play golf, I live close to Turnbury, Old Prestwick, Royal Troon, Dundonald amongst others so I'm spoilt for choice when it comes to golf courses.

Any other golfers out there?


----------



## Ganja47 (Oct 18, 2018)

radio controlled helicopters are my passion. as a matter of fact I always have a XK K110 heli with charged batteries in the TT for ad hoc flying


----------



## LesRSV (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm involved with a wildlife group who protect rare birds from human interference.This is me about 3 or 4 years ago fitting a new cctv camera overlooking the nest 60ft up a scots pine tree,used for monitoring 24hrs.(I'm the black blob at the top) :lol:


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

LesRSV said:


> I'm involved with a wildlife group who protect rare birds from human interference.This is me about 3 or 4 years ago fitting a new cctv camera overlooking the nest 60ft up a scots pine tree,used for monitoring 24hrs.(I'm the black blob at the top) :lol:


Serious respect Dude !We help out with local animal charities , but that is serious stuff !

Nick


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

Ganja47 said:


> radio controlled helicopters are my passion. as a matter of fact I always have a XK K110 heli with charged batteries in the TT for ad hoc flying


Find my 130X is just the right size for a bit of hover practice in the garden when I need to keep my eye in

Nick


----------



## LesRSV (Jul 5, 2017)

Always meant to try R/C helicopters but never got round to it.Don't think I would have the required co-ordination now.


----------



## neil6534 (Sep 13, 2018)

apart from driving around the country looking for those roads nobody else goes on (never a-b) always thinking where does that little narrow road go...I also help out with writing CV's for those struggling to find work


----------



## Ganja47 (Oct 18, 2018)

LesRSV said:


> Always meant to try R/C helicopters but never got round to it.Don't think I would have the required co-ordination now.


start off with a little drone indoors and move to a robust 6 axis stabilized xk or wltoys. it takes a bit of time but is massive fun. a lot cheaper nowadays as well. I remember paying a grand for my first indoor machine and accessories. under £100 all in today


----------



## Ganja47 (Oct 18, 2018)

Spliffy said:


> Ganja47 said:
> 
> 
> > radio controlled helicopters are my passion. as a matter of fact I always have a XK K110 heli with charged batteries in the TT for ad hoc flying
> ...


the 130X is a capable little machine, especially with the aluminium upgrades. only thing I absolutely hate is these pesky linear servos. far too much maintenance.
the XK is perfect, it's small and nimble and is really forgiving when you smash it into the ground


----------



## Diggerops (Sep 4, 2018)

Done a bit of woodcarving, Air Rifle tuning, Airbrushing and built a couple of drones.
I love anything engineering.


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

Lol, mine has had a rebuild or two ! I have swapped the tail servo to a rotary though.

Nick


----------



## Ganja47 (Oct 18, 2018)

like the drones. devo remote is awesome too. I got the 8S with the 4 in 1 module to fly all my birds


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

i make 3-string guitar's from wine box's, scrap wood out of skip's, 35mm slide box's, anything really, and guitar valve amp's i gut solid state amp's to use the cab's and then put reclaimed transformer's etc out of old radiogram's in them,


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Latest editions to N gauge railway layout.






Hoggy.


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Latest editions to N gauge railway layout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome Hoggy

Nick


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

Sure I've got pictures of some of the RC stuff somewhere, in the meantime here are a couple of the airsoft guns

Nick


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

HI, Radio Control models, a few years ago now
































Hoggy.


----------



## LesRSV (Jul 5, 2017)

When I was very young I used to have a remote control plane with a little glowplug engine.It was not radio control though, it had two strings that came out of one wing to work flaps up or down.Downside was it could only fly in a circle and after about 6 laps I got kept getting dizzy and crashed it.Cutting edge technology in its day though. :lol: :lol:


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

LesRSV said:


> When I was very young I used to have a remote control plane with a little glowplug engine.It was not radio control though, it had two strings that came out of one wing to work flaps up or down.Downside was it could only fly in a circle and after about 6 laps I got kept getting dizzy and crashed it.Cutting edge technology in its day though. :lol: :lol:


had one too, a control-line corsair, made out of plastic, a right bugger to start the engine, yes went dizzy too, first time it crashed was the last, never seen so many bit's,


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> i make 3-string guitar's from wine box's, scrap wood out of skip's, 35mm slide box's, anything really, and guitar valve amp's i gut solid state amp's to use the cab's and then put reclaimed transformer's etc out of old radiogram's in them,
> 
> ...


Love your 3-string Gibbo Hermit, I got the guitar building bug last year. I'm currently building guitars 7 and 8. On Sunday I won the Februarys guitar of the month competition on projectguitar.com for my 5th build :-D

Here are a few of mine


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

ashfinlayson said:


> GARAGE HERMIT said:
> 
> 
> > i make 3-string guitar's from wine box's, scrap wood out of skip's, 35mm slide box's, anything really, and guitar valve amp's i gut solid state amp's to use the cab's and then put reclaimed transformer's etc out of old radiogram's in them,
> ...


very nice,


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> HI, Radio Control models, a few years ago now
> 
> 
> Hoggy.


the yamaha is very nice,


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > HI, Radio Control models, a few years ago now
> ...


Hi, Thanks, yes I still have it, very clever & good fun, chain driven, radio receiver in the riders body. 
Front forks don't turn, they move from side to side vertically & very easy to balance even at low speed.
The lump underneath is an extra battery cell to give it a bit more power & longer ride. 
This was in late 70s
Lost our flying field & indoor race track mid 90s [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Latest editions to N gauge railway layout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like the backdrop,

bloke over the road is into model train's,his setup is about 60 foot long, he's got it on load's of 6 foot section's so he can store it in his garage, on fine day's he set's it up on his drive, all digital with sound that's speed dependant, signal's work, light's, smoke etc. it's really good,
he alway's get's asked to the model show's with it, been featured in the mag's etc,
it's all based on track and station's round here but from the 1940/50's,


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

did a bit of plane RC, this was my first trainer,, ooop's,

navigate to nearest gas


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> did a bit of plane RC, this was my first trainer,, ooop's,
> 
> navigate to nearest gas


Hi, We've all done that. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Latest editions to N gauge railway layout.
> ...


Hi, Thanks, Mine is only 5ft by 3ft & built in the 70s long before computers gave sound etc.
Hoggy,


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

I restore classic arcade videogame machines from the early 80s, and maintain a blog detailing the process, along with some history about their development, and stories of how collectors find these old machines:

http://www.arcadeblogger.com


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

This was my hobby back in the States.  This video shows what it's like flying to Columbia airport in Northern California. One of my favorite "$100 hamburger" destinations.

Look for the bridges, then look to your right. It's a VERY small airport! Flying out was even more fun going back out via the canyon "slighly" below VFR minimum. Not saying I did, not saying I didn't.


----------



## E.L.Wisty (Sep 19, 2018)

Nice vid! That road that crosses the first, larger, bridge looks like it would be interesting too, running along that ridge.

I've had a couple of lessons and once did a bit of gliding (the latter was a very long time ago) but more recently have had a flew heli joy-ride flights as a passenger - if it didn't cost so much I would like to try having a few lessons at that (if this old dog can still learn new tricks!) - great fun the way they can be chucked about.

Otherwise I hack round a golf course - annoyingly I have to put the rear seat down even in the Mk2, don't know how you Mk1 owners stow your clubs? and I also like my annual ski holiday (you see I've always had champagne tastes and beer income [smiley=bigcry.gif] and do a bit of hill walking. But as a Mk2-er perhaps I shouldn't be commenting here


----------



## LesRSV (Jul 5, 2017)

AS "our birds" have just returned from holiday in Africa,I thought I would post a wee snap from the camera up the tree.If anyone is interested,here is a link to the webcam stream-https://scottishwildlifetrust.org.uk/things-to-do/watch-wildlife-online/loch-of-the-lowes-webcam/ not much going on just now but should get more interesting in the coming weeks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Quiet on here so latest video. 
2 diesel locos added to 40 year old N gauge layout.




Hoggy.


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Quiet on here so latest video.
> 2 diesel locos added to 40 year old N gauge layout.
> 
> 
> ...


got the train bug again Hoggy, 

that shunter parked at the tunnel look's like the one's they used to have at British Steel,


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Currently building this one. It's got to that unfortunate part of the build where hours of sanding are involved. It's going to be stained red, being my favourite colour for cars and guitars


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Computer works gone quiet so another video of N gauge layout.




Hoggy.


----------

